# Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

To enforce our Energy Security the US regime is enacting a law that aims at stopping the construction of pipelines. That sounds conflicting? It is. The US once again plays world government that has the right to stop business it doesn´t agree to. We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies. We need to stop all business with few exceptions until Washington respects our sovereignty.
The law is expected to be enacted this year.
The Trump regime is just an evil protection money mafia and needs to be dealt with accordingly.

All Info - S.1441 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019

Related:
Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> To enforce our Energy Security the US regime is enacting a law that aims at stopping the construction of pipelines. That sounds conflicting? It is. The US once again plays world government that has the right to stop business it doesn´t agree to. We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies. We need to stop all business with few exceptions until Washington respects our sovereignty.
> The law is expected to be enacted this year.
> The Trump regime is just an evil protection money mafia and needs to be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> ...




Who is we, hermit? Russia?

.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > To enforce our Energy Security the US regime is enacting a law that aims at stopping the construction of pipelines. That sounds conflicting? It is. The US once again plays world government that has the right to stop business it doesn´t agree to. We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies. We need to stop all business with few exceptions until Washington respects our sovereignty.
> ...


Germany, orange ward. But also the pipeline through Turkey is affected.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

Interesting that as well the Republicans and the Democrats made this declaration of war against Germany and Europe. What is so special with this third parallel pipeline from Russia to Europe? That it goes directly the way from Russia to Germany?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




So you think paying billions to an adversary and paying billions to protect yourself from them and the same time is prudent?

.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What means orange ward, Nazi from whose grace?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Whatever he thinks has nothing to do with the reality in Germany. But that the USA attacks Germany and Europe directly and tries to make out of Europe a colony of the USA is a very serios problem, which will change the way of world history dramatically.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Well, what can you expect from someone that says they're home alone and mad. Perhaps if he weren't so mad, he wouldn't be alone.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Do you consider expecting Germany to live up to its treaty commitments an attack?

.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Russia is not our adversary.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I'm not able to translate this question into my own German language.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


It is probably not anywhere near what you paranoid nazi spotter thinks it is.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm also not able to translate this sentence into my own German language.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




Too bad, this board is conducted in English.



.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



This I was able to translate. Why seeks the USA the enmity of Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Es bedeutet in etwa so viel wie "Trump Mündel".


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Germany pays NATO more than any other European country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


That doesn´t matter. The US declared Russia an enemy, that´s all. Nato doesn´t mean Russia is an enemy. Russia wants to be part of our European community and will be one day. Putin said that Russia will ultimately join the Euro area.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no comment, enemy of Germany


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Let's not kid ourselves. NATO is meant to be a hedge against Russian aggression. If Germany wants to be pals with Russia then maybe they cut off funding.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


There is no Russian aggression. It is time to leave Nato.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



What's unimportant, because the NATO is a dead alliance since Trump had cancelled the Intermediate-Range-Nuclear-Forces-Treaty with Russia against the will of all European nations.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Candidate Trump promised to do just that, and improve relations with russia AND stop US foreign meddling. But the establishment won't let him follow through with any of his promises.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The fake doesn´t give a shit about his promises.

Trump all for cracking down on Russia but new bill limits his competency, Phrump says


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Maybe not but that's what got him elected.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yes, I know. Deep State sent another rebel.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies.



As long as you let America pay for your defense, we do own you.

You have signed up to colonial status all by yourself.

A child doesn't become an adult until he or she starts paying their own way.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies.
> ...



What a stupid nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies.
> ...


Stop "paying" then.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Our President has proposed just that.  Yet, you hate him for it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


No, not for that. He is out of favor for doing the exact opposite of what he campaigned with.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 13, 2019)

What the US congress did supports for sure Nazi-movements in Germany and all over Europe. The US-American politics reached meanwhile an extraordinary high level of extreme stupidity. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e.

And Bleipriester : Do not forget to take your gun and hang yourselve with it on the highest yardarm of the foremast. On this exponated position you will have a better perspective for the irreal nonsense, which you are continuously saying and doing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> What the US congress did supports for sure Nazi-movements in Germany and all over Europe. The US-American politics reached meanwhile an extraordinary high level of extreme stupidity. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e.
> 
> And Bleipriester : Do not forget to take your gun and hang yourselve with it on the highest yardarm of the foremast. On this exponated position you will have a better perspective for the irreal nonsense, which you are continuously saying and doing.


----------



## ESay (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> To enforce our Energy Security the US regime is enacting a law that aims at stopping the construction of pipelines. That sounds conflicting? It is. The US once again plays world government that has the right to stop business it doesn´t agree to. We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies. We need to stop all business with few exceptions until Washington respects our sovereignty.
> The law is expected to be enacted this year.
> The Trump regime is just an evil protection money mafia and needs to be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> ...


Possible alliance of Germany with Russia is a bad thing for Eastern Europe. Their cooperation should be thwarted as much as possible. 

Though, the Nord Stream 2 will be finished anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

ESay said:


> Possible alliance of Germany with Russia is a bad thing for Eastern Europe. Their cooperation should be thwarted as much as possible.


Who are you to decide? No ally would treat us this way. One more reason to seek an alliance with Russia.




ESay said:


> Though, the Nord Stream 2 will be finished anyway.


Yes it will:
- the last kilometers are probably not below 30,5 m and thus not affected.
- A Russian ship can do the last kilometers.

That doesn´t change that the US is trying to meddle and in a very disgusting way.


----------



## ESay (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Who are you to decide? No ally would treat us this way. One more reason to seek an alliance with Russia.


I am a user with the nickname ESay on a political forum. Such forums are usually being created for expressing and exchanging opinions about political matters. Is this enough for you? 

Germany and the US aren't allies, virtually. If we are talking about Nato, then this organization became outdated long ago. 



Bleipriester said:


> That doesn´t change that the US is trying to meddle and in a very disgusting way.


I wish them good luck in this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you to decide? No ally would treat us this way. One more reason to seek an alliance with Russia.
> ...


----------



## ESay (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Great, you can send it to me by post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



LOL, even if Russia didn't invade Ukraine, they have caused mayhem in Syria, and Chechnya.
Just like the USA has caused mayhem in Iraq, Syria, and Afghanistan.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Poland is belly up. Buy it ...or.. take it...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


They help defeat terrorism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The World would be a better place if Germany & Russia were made permanent Vassal states of Poland.

Which was likely in the Renaissance, Poland turned the Teutons into a Vassal state in the 1400's, and temporarily conquered Russia in 1610.

Poland could've worked with Turks to Partition Germans, but instead Poles rescued Germans at Vienna with Sobieski in 1683.

Germans have no respect, even Animals respect kindness more than German savages.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You think the Ottomans would have spared Poland? That´s naive. All you would have got is a 10 year truce.
Referring to your last sentence I can only say that you don´t know what you are talking about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Interesting that as well the Republicans and the Democrats made this declaration of war against Germany and Europe. What is so special with this third parallel pipeline from Russia to Europe? That it goes directly the way from Russia to Germany?



Soviet Russia supplied Nazi Germany with most of its oil, and gas reserves in WW2.

Without that Germany probably wouldn't have done particularly well invading anybody.

This gave Nazi Germans an inherent advantage over the ones who they invaded who had tanks often running out of fuel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that as well the Republicans and the Democrats made this declaration of war against Germany and Europe. What is so special with this third parallel pipeline from Russia to Europe? That it goes directly the way from Russia to Germany?
> ...


Sure. Laughable. France had heavy tanks with 75mm canons. They were the only ones in 1940. But Germany got the best air force.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



German Prussia had a 1790 Alliance with Poland.
They breached it, to invade Poland, for such a silly reason as Poland having the first European Enlightened Philosophical Constitution signed on May 3rd in 1791.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No, they didn´t invade Poland. Russia did. Prussia did not help Poland but Russia, however.
You cannot, and I mean it, dethrone the nobility and then expect their help. And I don´t mean the constitution wasn´t a good thing back then.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > To enforce our Energy Security the US regime is enacting a law that aims at stopping the construction of pipelines. That sounds conflicting? It is. The US once again plays world government that has the right to stop business it doesn´t agree to. We need to impose severe sanctions on that regime that treats us like colonies. We need to stop all business with few exceptions until Washington respects our sovereignty.
> ...



And what do you do with the other two pipelines after you had erased Germany and Russia from this planet?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ... Soviet Russia supplied Nazi Germany with most of its oil, and gas reserves in WW2. ...



And from which planet do you come? Eridani IV?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ... The World would be a better place if Germany & Russia were made permanent Vassal states of Poland. ...



Okay. Got it. You are from another universe.


----------



## ESay (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I don't want to erase anyone. It is the first. 

And second. What should I do with these pipelines? They will be operating.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



So why do you speak a total bullshit? Nord stream 2 is a project of Russia and Germany for the energy security of Europe - and not a project of the USA against the energy security of Europe. And it's a bridge technology for the reduction of CO2 emissions.



> And second. What should I do with these pipelines? They will be operating.



Aha. And what exactly is the difference between two pipelines and three pipelines - except possibly a higher output and a higher energy security?

The arrogance and ignorance of the USA seems to grow meanwhile to a mountain of total disorientation. Either your congress is totally stupid or evilwilling or obsessed from an extremely dangerous frivolity.


----------



## ESay (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It is the right of the US to impose their sanctions on every company they want. If this happens to affect your companies or projects, you can impose sanctions as counter measure. 

You don't get the point. It isn't about the pipelines per se. It is about economical cooperation between Germany and Russia as a whole. No one is against this cooperation, but if it is done at the expense of other countries it should be thwarted as much as possible. 

It is a right of Germany and Russia to realize every project they want. But at the same time there is a right for every other country to try to prevent it by not military means. 

It is all about a balance of power and a possible shift in this balance. Got it?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



To make jokes? Sure - why not. Make jokes. Unfortunatelly we Germans don't have any form of humor.



> to impose their sanctions on every company they want.



It's everyone's right to be an idiot, that's true. But is it the right of the US-American congress to make all US-Americans to idiots?



> If this happens to affect your companies or projects, you can impose sanctions as counter measure.



What about to make sanctions against all members of the US-American congress?



> You don't get the point.



Is this point _"US-Americans are damned assholes"_?



> It isn't about the pipelines per se.



And I thought you try to force Europeans and Germans to have to buy fluid gas from the USA.



> It is about economical cooperation between Germany and Russia as a whole.



We make business with each other since decades of thousands of years, idiot.



> No one is against this cooperation, but if it is done at the expense of other countries it should be thwarted as much as possible.



Which expense of other nations?



> It is a right of Germany and Russia to realize every project they want.



Aha.



> But at the same time there is a right for every other country to try to prevent it by not military means.



What? I never heard such a stupidity. But the idea is not bad. Tit for tat. We could perhaps block the Panama Canal on reason Panama has nothing to do with it.



> It is all about a balance of power and a possible shift in this balance. Got it?



So drink some more beer and schnapps, continue to smoke pot and sniff cocaine or household cleaners like your balanced congressmen are doing.


----------



## ESay (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> We make business with each other since decades of thousands of years, idiot.


Good luck with that. It is important that this economic cooperation won't pave a way to 'political' cooperation. 



zaangalewa said:


> Which expense of other nations?


Tell me, why to build another pipe if there is already an existing pipe going through Ukraine and Slovakia, and which is used far from a full capacity? 



zaangalewa said:


> What? I never heard such a stupidity. But the idea is not bad. Tit for tat. We could perhaps block the Panama Canal on reason Panama has nothing to do with it.


Welcome to the real world, baby. I am glad you are growing up. 



zaangalewa said:


> So drink some more beer and schnapps, continue to smoke pot and sniff cocaine or household cleaners like your balanced congressmen are doing.


You must have missed something. I have nothing to do with the US.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > We make business with each other since decades of thousands of years, idiot.
> ...



For whom why important and what do you call "political cooperation"?



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Which expense of other nations?
> ...



I do not have any idea why US-Americans don't have manners. To answer a question with a question is an extreme discourtesy. Tell me which costs other nations have and then I will try to answer this question.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > What? I never heard such a stupidity. But the idea is not bad. Tit for tat. We could perhaps block the Panama Canal on reason Panama has nothing to do with it.
> ...



The USA is not the real world. The USA is a kindergarten.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > So drink some more beer and schnapps, continue to smoke pot and sniff cocaine or household cleaners like your balanced congressmen are doing.
> ...



What's your nationality and why do you discuss US-American pseudo-politics between Germany and the USA with a German in the name of the USA? Why do you care about this problem at all?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ... Soviet Russia supplied Nazi Germany with most of its oil, and gas reserves in WW2. ...
> ...



So, now facts make you from another planet?

German–Soviet Credit Agreement (1939) - Wikipedia

German–Soviet Commercial Agreement (1940) - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Germans cannot be trusted by Poles.

Too many alliances, and pacts broken with Germans invading Poland.

- Siege of Gdansk in the early 1200's when German Teutons invited in as "Friends" of Poland to help with Denmark, had sacked & mass murder Polish city Gdansk.

- 1790 Alliance with Poland & German Prussia breached with the Partitions of Poland.

- 1933 non-Aggression Pact between Poland & Nazi Germany breached with the 1939 invasion.


----------



## ESay (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> For whom why important and what do you call "political cooperation"?


For Eastern Europe. Because this cooperation ends bad for some countries. 
Under 'political' cooperation I mean for example the Alliance of Three Black Eagles which resulted in the demolishing of Polish statehood. 



zaangalewa said:


> do not have any idea why US-Americans don't have manners. To answer a question with a question is an extreme discourtesy. Tell me which costs other nations have and then I will try to answer this question.


Actually, my question had an answer in itself. Economic cooperation between Russia and Germany (in this case building a pipeline) hurts economic interests of Ukraine (and Slovakia alike). 

And now tell me, why to build another pipeline if there is a pipe going throw these countries with needed infrastructure? 



zaangalewa said:


> What's your nationality and why do you discuss US-American pseudo-politics between Germany and the USA with a German? Why do you care about this problem?


I am from Ukraine. 
Firstly, I am on a political forum. 
Secondly. The US policy towards Germany and Russia affect the country where I live.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I do not read this. Tell me what you try to speak about, madman.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




That Soviets supplied  Nazi Germans raw materials, including fuel.

Why do we wish to attempt to potentially repeat history with Nord Stream?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The word "Teuton" and "deutsch" have absolutelly nothing to do with each other. And what you call "non-agression pact" was the Hitler-Stalin pact from the year 1939. Hitler and Stalin agreed in the secret part of this pact to eliminate Poland and started in this way world war 2. But Hitler did not stop in Poland. And Prussia did not only eliminate Poland - it overtook step by step also all countries of Germany and made them to "colonies of Prussia", until in 1870 the Prussian king became emperor over Germany in Versailles (and not emperor of Germany).


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's totally stupid.



> Why do we wish to attempt to potentially repeat history with Nord Stream?



Who is "we" and what do you have to do with the project  Nord Stream 2?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > For whom why important and what do you call "political cooperation"?
> ...



It helps your country when the USA is doing war against Germany and Russia, Ruthene? (Ruthene is a 200 years old German word for Ukrainians and Russians)


----------



## ESay (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


No one in common sense wants a war with Russia and Germany. But I trust neither Russians nor Germans. And East Europeans should find a way to protect themselves from these two possible enemies. 

I know what Ruthene means, thanks. 

Btw, you wrote about American bad manners. Is it OK in Germany not to answer questions? (About the pipe I dare to remind).


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I would applaud your your post if your Germany wasn´t a boy fucking caliphate.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I have not any idea what kind of caricature of what kind of mass-murering idiocy you are, anti-German.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 14, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I spoke about a war of the USA against Germany and Russia - or against Europe and Russia.



> But I trust neither Russians nor Germans.



But you trust in the USA, Kurd. The Russians are by the way often more reliable partners than others in the world.



> And East Europeans should find a way to protect themselves from these two possible enemies.[Quiote]
> 
> It were not Germans, who sold the East European nations to the Soviets  - it was the USA, ther ally of Stalin . Nevertherless they love the USA because they gave big hope during teh toem of cold war. Bur this hope leaded often into very difficult situations too. A titanic military machinery stood for example in 1968 at the border of Chechosslovakia and was able to do nothing, when the Soviets stopped the "socialism with a human heart" of their slawic sister people.
> 
> ...



Just simple: The pipeline through the Ukraine had always caused problems. Specially because the Ukraine tried to press always everyone by stopping the transfer. We started this project once with Russia decades ago. No one will stop it now in the last few miles, only because of some problems. Currently the USA drives toally crazy in international poitics and makes economic wars (which are abe to become very fast real wars) against Russia, China and Europe as well as against single companies and single persons - with the power of a might in the size of a continent.

This pipeline - Nord Stream 2 - minimizes just simple the risks of the energy supply of Europe. The "argument" of the US-congress they fight for the Europeans and Germans against Europe and Germany is just simple one of their moralistic "Red-Indian-war" arguments. They know very well that Germany has always a very big strategic reserve in energy and no one is able to press Germany in such a question. They use this now to isolate Germany within Europe. They fight just simple against Europe (in the name of Europeans) and  like to sell their fluid gas in Germany. The Ukraine is in this context only a pawn sacrifice for the USA - they try to maximize the problems there and do not try to minimize it, because in this way they are able to isolate Russia. In their totally strange view to the world they think, who is isolated from their economic system is weak - and they follow the most stupid rule of dying empires "divide et impera": The interest of the USA is not the Ukraine  - it is the conflict between Russia and the Ukraine. They have as less an interest to stop this conflict as the Russians have. The Russians seek lost strength, the USA seeks lost strength.

And the politicians of the Ukraine had on their own also not any interest to stop this conflict too. I guess this changed now with your president Selenskyj. He seems to be an integer person fighting against such and other corrupt structures, which keep you down. I fear this is the main reason why Donald Trump tried to corrupt him.


----------



## ESay (Dec 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> I spoke about a war of the USA against Germany and Russia - or against Europe and Russia.


Yes, and I wrote about that. 



zaangalewa said:


> you trust in the USA, Kurd. The Russians are by the way often more reliable partners than others in the world.


Not for Ukraine. Russia's idea fix will always be a gathering if 'Russian' lands. 



zaangalewa said:


> Just simple: The pipeline through the Ukraine had always caused problems. Specially because the Ukraine tried to press always everyone by stopping the transfer. We started this project once with Russia decades ago. No one will stop it now in the last few miles, only because of some problems. Currently the USA drives toally crazy in international poitics and makes economic wars (which are abe to become very fast real wars) against Russia, China and Europe as well as against single companies and single persons - with the power of a might in the size of a continent.


The first idea of a trilateral consortium was proposed by Ukraine in the times of Kuchma, IIRC. Russia declined this, because they wanted to 'unite' Naftogas with Gazprom, which would virtually mean total a absorption of Naftogas in practice. 

Also, Ukraine has constantly proposed to change the 'transfer point' from Ukraine-Slovak border to Ukraine-Russian border. In this case the Europeans would be able to make deals with Ukraine about gas transit. Russia has constantly declined this.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 15, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke about a war of the USA against Germany and Russia - or against Europe and Russia.
> ...



For me exists the problem that the USA is on the way to a third world war - under misuse of nuclear weapons. One step on this way seems to be to eliminate the European Union - and Germany too. In combination with this problem exist also astonishhing many problems in the ¿dying? democracies of Europe - for example the Polish democracy - or the democracy in Hungaria - and even Great Britain was manipulated in many ways from US-Americans on their way to the Brexit. And the way, how GB was endless discussing always only about this theme (in a totally irrealistic way while GB forgot everyhting else in this context). I hate it very much that 13,000 Ruthens died in the conflict around the Ukraine (if this is really true, what I do not know, because truth dies first in weaponed conflicts) - but I am also realistic enough to know, that no one cares in the whole world about this (as it also never cared anyone, how many Germans died during world war 2 or how many Germans today will die in the conflicts around the world). The Ukraine needs a way together with Russia and the European Union. Unfortunatelly produces the USA and Russia - but China too - in the moment so many international problems, that no one is able to think any longer consequently about all this multi-dimensional problems. They all fight for personal and national might and money - but not for the survival of planet Earth and the survival of all human beings in dignity.

It's clear to me that a citizen of the Ukraine likes to fight against every project with Russia - Nord Stream 2 in this context here. It helps Russia - it helps Germany. But it costs the Ukraine nothing. Russia had no problem not to sell or to sell any natural gas to anyone. Germany had no problem to take completely different solutions. But we speak with each other, make a project together and we have to take  regard on each other in case of this business - or any other business. That's the deeper reason for international business at all. And a Russian-Ukrainian conflict is absolutelly not in any interest of Germany.

So because the congress of the USA tries to destroy this project (from the year 1995) this will affect not Russians and Germans. But it destroys every trust in the USA. So why likes the congress of the USA the idea that all Germans will have to mistrust the USA? The politicians of the USA grow to become a victim of their own empty phrases. Oh by the way: If you remember world war 1: All militarists of the world, who were on the side of the winners and often also some of the losers, were proud to win this war against Germany and the multi-national Austrian and Ottoman empire. But not any of the solutions of world war 1 kept stable. Everything exploded - for example Yugoslavia. So I would say it's worth the effort to try to solve problems without violence - without war and/or civil war. And you should not forget that Russia is a very efficient nuclear power. An intensifcation of the problems around the Ukraine is nonsense. To try to decide in Washington what's the best for the USA in the Ukraine against Germany, against Europe and against Russia is perhaps a nice game in the USA. But to try to find out what's really the best for the Ukraine is for sure not in any thoughts of the political conformistic thoughts of the egocentralized US-Americans in the congress of the USA during Christmas tide of the year 2019 AD.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Throw a party as you never will figure it out.


----------



## ESay (Dec 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I no less than you want to see prosperous, democratic Europe. Europe without conflicts between the states. With common goals and common interests. A united Europe with common external policy for the benefit for each other.

But unfortunately this is utopia. Too many nations with their own history, economic development, mentality, perception of the world.

You said Ukraine should find a way together with Russia and the EU. What does it mean? I am in favor of Ukraine be part of the EU or EEA, but I am strongly against of Ukraine being part of a Russia-leading union, to say nothing about being part of Russia. 

I have strong doubts that Russia has abolished plans about joining Ukraine to its bloc. And I have strong doubts that the Germans and French (to say nothing about other West Europeans) have guts to go against Russia's will in that. 

I also want the conflict in Eastern Ukraine to be finished. The Ukrainians are tired of it. But this doesn't mean that Ukraine will be writing down the demands of the separstists to please them all.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No idea what you like to say with this sentence. It is not translatable from me into my own German language. You speak damned "undeutschlich", anti-German.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You frequently appear to not being able to get what other people want to tell you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We need stronger policies to ensure European unity. For example countries that are in our union cannot be slaves of other countries. They cannot demand reparations when they have wasted their money. A union is a strong commitment and there cannot be exceptions.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 15, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Do you?



> Europe without conflicts between the states. With common goals and common interests.



Sounds strange and pathetic. I hope Europe will always find good solutions.



> A united Europe with common external policy for the benefit for each other.
> 
> But unfortunately this is utopia.



Or with other words: You spoke nonsense.



> Too many nations with their own history, economic development, mentality, perception of the world.



You forgot to say "and with many different languages". Are you sure you are not an US-American, who thinks the EU is a kind of little USA, which never will work?



> You said Ukraine should find a way together with Russia and the EU. What does it mean?



Thsi means it is as well European and Russian.



> i am in favor of Ukraine be part of the EU or EEA, but I am strongly against of Ukraine being part of a Russia-leading union, to say nothing about being part of Russia.
> 
> I have strong doubts that Russia has abolished plans about joining Ukraine to its bloc. And I have strong doubts that the Germans and French (to say nothing about other West Europeans) have guts to go against Russia's will in that.



Sure has Germany no guts to go against Russia. Never had.



> I also want the conflict in Eastern Ukraine to be finished. The Ukrainians are tired of it. But this doesn't mean that Ukraine will be writing down the demands of the separstists to please them all.



Which separatists? Separatists from Putins grace or from the ungrace of the Ukraine? Who are this people and what do they want, if they exist real and are not only a political manipulation? And what has this to do with the cheeky declaration of war of the US-congress (=the political parties "democrats" and "republicans" of the USA) against Germany with the very brainless "Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019"?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You are a criminal Nazi, who propagates mass-muder. You would murder him together with all politicians, all refugees and all members of NGO's, who help refugees. This is your personal declaration of extremistic stupidity in times of terrorism. You should be happy that you are still not in jail, anti-German.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Wen?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Hanswurst, abgrundtief verblödeter.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Blowjob, Respekt wers selber macht.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



This German answer makes no sense at all and contains two spelling errors adn an engozhs word, which no one is using in Germany. Your answer on every question in this world is clear: It is to murder refugees, to murder politicians, to murder everyone who helps. But in 100% of all real questions of the world this answer is totally stupid and totally wrong, criminal. Stop is to try to speak in the name of Germany. You are not a German. You did not even understand what this very little fragment "Hanswurst, abgrundtief verblödeter" means in the German language. You are not only not a German - you are also not a native German speaker. Your cliches about Germany are empty phrases, which you had learned in a storybook full of anti-German war propaganda. You are a  brainwashed brainwasher.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


For all who read this, what I just said is a joke using a frequently aired commercial on Germany TV. Every Germany knows it.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Do you like to say you look German TV? Toom Baumarkt Werbung? "Respekt, wer's selber macht". Nice sentence - but without context in your "answer". What do you like to build on your own? You have not any real idea about anything.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I watch Magenta TV


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



With what? Do you like to say demons have bodies now?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are a funny guy, eh?


----------



## ESay (Dec 16, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Do you?


Yes. Why not?



zaangalewa said:


> Or with other words: You spoke nonsense.


Nonsense is any idea which sounds marvelous in theory but is unrealized on practice.



zaangalewa said:


> You forgot to say "and with many different languages". Are you sure you are not an US-American, who thinks the EU is a kind of little USA, which never will work?


Sure. Actually, the EU has only two ways - becoming 'a kind of little USA' or getting back to 'single market' and nothing more.



zaangalewa said:


> Thsi means it is as well European and Russian.


I dont understsnd whatsoever what it means.



zaangalewa said:


> Sure has Germany no guts to go against Russia. Never had.


It had. But the last time their ass was kicked so hard that now it reminds a teethless tiger.

Except of that, if we don't take into account two world wars, I would say that Russia is more inclined to cooperate with Germany and vice versa.

In the times of Russian Empire the Germans played a prominent role there.



zaangalewa said:


> Which separatists? Separatists from Putins grace or from the ungrace of the Ukraine? Who are this people and what do they want, if they exist real and are not only a political manipulation? And what has this to do with the cheeky declaration of war of the US-congress (=the political parties "democrats" and "republicans" of the USA) against Germany with the very brainless "Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019"?


Yes, they are real. You can call them separatists, rebels or something else. This doesn't change the fact. They want to be in union with Russia.


----------



## ESay (Dec 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Agree with all that. The only question remains - who should be included in this unity?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Every country can join - if they agree to the terms.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 17, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Do you?
> ...



Nonsense sounds like nonsense. It's for example nonsense to tell someone  what he thinks and then to find out it is wrong what he thinks.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to say "and with many different languages". Are you sure you are not an US-American, who thinks the EU is a kind of little USA, which never will work?
> ...



The EU and the USA are totally different things. And how many ways the EU has knows god alone.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Thsi means it is as well European and Russian.
> ...


 What what means? The way of the Ukraine is a way together with Russia and together with Europe. It is not an US-American way.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sure has Germany no guts to go against Russia. Never had.
> ...



Okay . You are an US-American big mouth. Why do you say you are from the Ukraine? Were your parents from the Ukraine?


----------



## ESay (Dec 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Nonsense sounds like nonsense. It's for example nonsense to tell someone what he thinks and then to find out it is wrong what he thinks.


You can't be serious. Have you heard something about irony, hyperbole and the like? 



zaangalewa said:


> What what means? The way of the Ukraine is a way together with Russia and together with Europe. It is not an US-American way.


What do you mean together with Europe and Russia? It is two thing which exclude themselves. Or you believe in such nonsense as Europe from Lissabon to Vladivostock? 



zaangalewa said:


> Okay . You are an US-American big mouth. Why do you say you are from the Ukraine? Were your parents from the Ukraine?


Because I was born here and live here. And of course my parents are from Ukraine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 17, 2019)

NEWS:

The law passed both chambers.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 18, 2019)

ESay said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense sounds like nonsense. It's for example nonsense to tell someone what he thinks and then to find out it is wrong what he thinks.
> ...



No comment


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> NEWS:
> 
> The law passed both chambers.



As a part of the military household of the USA, when I see it right. The congressmen of the USA are idiots. And you are happy about, because you think this will help the Nazi movements, which are supported from the USA all over Germany and in Europe, - and they will grow and become more powerful now. We will see what will happen - but whatever this will be - it will for sure not be good for the USA and not be good for Germany. You wan, Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > NEWS:
> ...


In your irrational hatred you forgot to read the OP. I strongly oppose any interference, especially when it aims at weakening our energy supply under the name of protecting it.


----------



## ESay (Dec 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Our it is German? Or you are speaking on behalf of all Europeans?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You said everyone should murder all politicians, all refugees and every member of NGO's, who help refugees. You anti-christian background is the Nazi-ideology. You try to reduce every possible problem to a violent solution. So my rationalty says very clear it is the best is to arrest you, until you are free from drugs and able to start to think. Then you will have perhaps a very little chance to start to live, undead.



> you forgot to read the OP. I strongly oppose any interference, especially when it aims at weakening our energy supply under the name of protecting it.



I don't have any idea what you like to say with this words. What you say is far from the logic we Germans are using, when we speak about real problems with each other. You are not a German. It seems to me you live in a kind of theatre world, where an invisible audience of demons is controling you - and you never experienced reality.Your job seems to be to be the son of your Nazi father. And in this way you attack my belief that exeryone is child of god - ¿are you? - and is able to find a way to him and to grow in his love . Looks not like you have any chance to find the way to god. Keeps the question, why you are here on this planet at all. I don't see any sense in anything what you say. My compassion is with the men of a worst case scenario, who will have to kill you one day, before you and your criminal Nazi gang are able to open the box of Pandora again.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


See it this way: 
Where ever the Russian gas is coming from come, it inevitably will go through another country. Why can´t it be Germany? Germany is not independent but there are worse puppet states that would not hesitate to use the gas as leverage.
And when there is no Russian gas but American (that would land in Poland), that would create a true independence, while the Russian gas has been reliably delivered even in the darkest hours of the Cold War.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> You said everyone should murder all politicians, all refugees and every member of NGO's, who help refugees. You anti-christian background is the Nazi-ideology. You try to reduce every possible problem to a violent solution. So my rationalty says very clear it is the best is to arrest you, until you are free from drugs and able to start to think. Then you will have perhaps a very little chance to start to live, undead.


All mad immigration fanatics should be charged with complicity in every criminal case foreigners create.
Isn´t that a great and peaceful solution, mad immigration fanatic?




zaangalewa said:


> I don't have any idea what you like to say with this words. What you say is far from the logic we Germans are using, when we speak about real problems with each other. You are not a German. It seems to me you live in a kind of theatre world, where an invisible audience of demons is controling you - and you never experienced reality.Your job seems to be to be the son of your Nazi father. And in this way you attack my belief that exeryone is child of god - ¿are you? - and is able to find a way to him and to grow in his love . Looks not like you have any chance to find the way to god. Keeps the question, why you are here on this planet at all. I don't see any sense in anything what you say. My compassion is with the men of a worst case scenario, who will have to kill you one day, before you and your criminal Nazi gang are able to open the box of Pandora again.


Of course you have no idea. You would use Nordsream to pump foreigners into Germany, anyway, mad immigration fanatic. You mad immigration fanatics have opened the box of Pandora. While they don´t fill the holes on the labor market, crime goes up. Rational people would have corrected the policy. This is why you are mad immigration fanatics, dangerous anti-German racists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

News:

Merkel: 'Germany Will Not Back Down’ on Nord Stream 2 Despite US Threats - 21st Century Wire


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > You said everyone should murder all politicians, all refugees and every member of NGO's, who help refugees. You anti-christian background is the Nazi-ideology. You try to reduce every possible problem to a violent solution. So my rationalty says very clear it is the best is to arrest you, until you are free from drugs and able to start to think. Then you will have perhaps a very little chance to start to live, undead.
> ...



You should really stop to use drugs.



> You mad immigration fanatics have opened the box of Pandora.



You know not about me what you say about me here. I never discussed with you about the theme immigration.



> While they don´t fill the holes on the labor market, crime goes up.



The people are more interested in the theme "crimes" - but this means not more crimes happen.



> Rational people would have corrected the policy.



Which policy? You are just simple playing the game _"Die Gurke is eine länglich grüne Frucht. Sie besteht zu 99 Prozent aus Wasser"_ (~=_"The cucumber is a long green fruit. It contains 99% water"_) You learned to answer always with the same stupid nonsense to every serios problem and/or question.



> This is why you are mad immigration fanatics, dangerous anti-German racists.



You are without any doubt a criminal Nazi. And you are without any doubt not familiar with Germans nor with the real life in Germany. And I guess you underestimate your own criminal energy. You are nothing else than a member of a terror organisation - like Islamistst. You condemn yourselve with every single of your totally disqualified murderous verbal attacks against all politicians, refugees and everyone, who helps refugees.

Here the German law "§130 StGB" for you. Your criminal verbal murderous hate messages here in this forum mean you will have to be punished by this law in Germany with a minimum of 3 month prison up to a maximum of 5 years prison.

-----
§130
(1) Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,

1. gegen eine nationale, rassische, religiöse oder durch ihre ethnische Herkunft bestimmte Gruppe, gegen Teile der Bevölkerung oder gegen einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung *zum Hass aufstachelt, zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen auffordert *oder

2. die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, dass er eine vorbezeichnete Gruppe, Teile der Bevölkerung oder einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung beschimpft,* böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet, *

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft.
-----


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Heavy crimes are up.

These are the official numbers published by the BKA (similar to FBI):
- Refugees make up only 2 % of the population in Germany but are responsible for 10 % of all heavy crimes.
- Foreigners make up only 15 % of the population but they are responsible for 30,5 % of all violations (violations of immigration laws are not included)
- Only 15 % of the violence against refugees is committed by Germans.
BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are a criminal Nazi propagating hate messages and murderous plans. You break German laws.

Could be by the way interesting to read this article - if you are able to do so. From the 230 victims of violent deeds are for example about 80 (1/3; 6 killed, 75 injured) from a terror attack of the year 2016, which were counted this year. I remember one of the most strange things in context with this terror attack was it, that an employee of a German secret service had brought this murderer to Berlin, so he was able to make this crime there.

But if Germans should really do less crimes than other people, what it looks like in this statistics, then I expect in general nothing else from Germans.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Don´t distract. I am a good citizen, not previously convicted. You mad immigration fanatics violate our immigration laws constantly.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You know Germany? You know what a citizen is? Astonishing! And since when is the propagation of mass-murder "good"? Did you ask god about this problem? It's said, soon he will come to Earth. In a manger. Crazy, isn't it?



> not previously convicted. You mad immigration fanatics violate our immigration laws constantly.



Are you sure no one stole your brain?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> You know Germany? You know what a citizen is? Astonishing! And since when is the propagation of mass-murder "good"? Did you ask god about this problem? It's said, soon he will come to Earth. In a manger. Crazy, isn't it?


And God said I gave you this land so you don´t waste it.




zaangalewa said:


> Are you sure no one stole your brain?


They tried.


----------



## ESay (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I see. And those puppet states are the ones who don't applaud deepening cooperation between Germany and Russia in energy sector, I suppose.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



The German - Soviet Credit Agreement part 2 AKA Nord Stream.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We have global free trade. This is Russian-German business, nothing else.


----------



## ESay (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes, I agree with that. 

But as I said before deep cooperation between Germany and Russia isn't in interest of some East European countries. And not only European. So, it is understandable that they will try to thwart this as much as possible.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It is not in their interest because they don´t earn a single cent with the Nordstream pipelines.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

News:

Russia and Ukraine are about to renew a gas transit contract which is valid for five years.


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The NS2 is a political project in the first turn. 

The Act also targets the Turkish Stream, btw. Another pipeline for protecting European energy security. Through Turkey. How wise.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Yes I know. It is in the OP. If the US refuses to understand our needs, they are not an ally, period.


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What is your needs? The existing pipeline through Ukraine and Slovakia 3-4 times exceeds NS2 in capacity. Is that not enough for you?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It is simply a very bad idea to accept a dependence on these unstable governments. Unacceptable.


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


These unstable governments proposed a trilateral consortium long ago, which would be in charge of the gas transit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You don´t need to worry. Ukraine is getting a new gas transit contract as we speak. All get their share.


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes, I know. It is not about worrines, btw. We discuss various international themes here. What else are we supposed to do on a political forum, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


So you think it is OK when I obstruct your way to the supermarket and demand a toll?


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No one obstructs you way to supermarket. And there already is a car to deliver the food. And now someone says you should co-finance buying another car with far less capacity than the old one.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It´s a sports car


----------



## ESay (Dec 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


This changes everything. At least you won't have troubles now in picking up the girls.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Seems like the loud Polish/Baltic minority in EU has been able to dictate anti-Russian agenda to Western Europe countries who are tired of sanctions and want good relationship and good  deals with Russia.

German businessmen have been coming to Russia at a regular basis and have been developing their business with Russia in spite of all those sanctions.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> NEWS:
> 
> The law passed both chambers.


The move by US lawmakers is part of a push to counter Russian influence in Europe, but European lawmakers have said the US should mind its own business.
US Senate approves Nord Stream 2 Russia-Germany pipeline sanctions | DW | 17.12.2019

_This legislation was passed specifically to immediately halt your company's work on Nord Stream 2. The only responsible course of action is for Allseas Group S.A. and its employees to stop Nord Stream 2 activities immediately._

*the consequences of your company continuing to do the work-for even a single day after the President signs the sanctions legislation-would expose your company to crushing and potentially fatal legal and economic sanctions*_."_
Sens. Cruz, Johnson Put Company Installing Putins Pipeline on Formal Legal Notice | Ted Cruz | U.S. Senator for Texas

And they said it was done because "they care about EU". They only care about Deep State interests, both Democrats and lots of republicans are in Soros pocket.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Especially, after the world was watching how "reliable" Ukraine was keeping Europe without gas and heat in winter 2009.

European is trying to prevent a repeat of the January 2009 crisis, when Moscow shut down gas deliveries to Ukraine after Kiev failed to pay its energy bills. As Ukraine transits 80% of Russian gas exports to the rest of Europe, the stoppage left many EU member states in the cold as well. 

Is Ukraine fit for the EU?


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Unfortunately,  the countries in EU are not free to make their own decisions (with very few exceptions). EU is a globalist project which allows Deep State to control all 28 ( minus one now!) countries by controlling just Brussels.

Putin: " One of the EU leaders – a former leader—told me that the ratio of binding decisions adopted by the European Parliament is higher than made by the USSR Supreme Soviet in relation to Soviet republics.

This means that the concentration of power at the top there is very high. Some like it and want to continue down this road of erasing national borders, whereas others do not like it.
Answers to media questions


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 23, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We can say they make a law each hour, around the clock.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 24, 2019)

Back to the theme "Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019" at Christmas tide 2019.

The question is in case of this nonsense attack of the USA against Europe, Germany, Russia, Switzerland and the freedom of economy worldwide, how ignorant, intrigant, arrogant and agressive the US-politics is in general.











*Sein*

_Ich habe einen Ausblick, den man nie wieder vergisst.
So wunderschön, dafür reichen Worte nicht.
Ich habe Glück, denn ich muss mich nicht beeilen. 
Nichts dafür zu tun, um bedeutungsvoll zu sein.
Um bedeutungsvoll zu sein.

Die Berge ziehen am Horizont, wie Wellen übers Land. 
Sie nehm' mich bei sich auf so als wären wir verwandt.
Ich sitze hier und atme leise, um all das nicht zu stören.
Um unbemerkt für eine Weile zu allem zu gehören.
Zu allem zu gehören.

Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden. 
Hier leb ich in mich hinein.
Mir gelingt es für Sekunden, 
mich von allem zu befreien.
Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden.
Hier bin ich mit mir allein. 
Ich bin im großen Grün versunken, 
hier um einfach nur zu sein.

Lautlos zieht ein Falke in der Ferne seine Bahn, 
nur einmal so wie er zu fliegen, im Fallen ohne Fall.
Ich stelle was ich fühle, über alles was ich weiß.
Ich bin in mir daheim, hier schließt sich der Kreis, 
hier schließt sich der Kreis.

Wenn keiner von Milliarden Steinen einem anderen gleicht,
warum hab ich dann Zweifel an meiner Einzigartigkeit.
Hier draussen find ich mehr, als ich je geben kann.
Ich bin so am Leben, mir macht selbst Sterben keine Angst,
Oh, mir macht selbst Sterben keine Angst.

Hier bin ich mit mir verbunden.
Hier leb ich in mich hinein.
Mir gelingt es für Sekunden, 
mich von allem zu befreien. 
Hier ist meine Angst verschwunden.
Hier bin ich mit mir allein. 
Ich bin im großen Grün versunken, 
hier um einfach nur zu sein, zu sein, zu sein, zu sein.
_
*Andreas Bourani*


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 24, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Back to the theme "Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019" at Christmas tide 2019.
> 
> The question is in case of this nonsense attack of the USA against Europe, Germany, Russia, Switzerland and the freedom of economy worldwide, how ignorant, intrigant, arrogant and agressive the US-politics is in general.


Very.
However, they only can because you elect their puppets. Europe is very strong, the largest economic area. Yet, Merkel said days ago that Europe can´t defend itself. And that is because of people like you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the theme "Protecting Europe's Energy Security Act of 2019" at Christmas tide 2019.
> ...



You are still alive, Nazi. Do you like me to change this? But why should I do so? Anyway you are a totally irreal suicidal man, without any chance ever to be happy, anti-Christian.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 24, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You threaten my life, African? Has al-Shabab honored your name?


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You need really a new brain, Nazi-Dadaist. Nothing what you say has anything to do with reality.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You clown played all your numbers. Now go home to mommy.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



How long do you like to continue this absolutely stupid Nazi game, which you are playing? Until Germany will take you serios? You should perhaps  better be happy, that still Germany takes not serios criminal idiots like you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


There should be a punisher in your room that beats the shit out of you each time you use the term "Nazi" to exclude people.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are without any doubt a Nazi. You yourselve make absolutelly not any secret out of your Nazism. The formula, which you use here for example "beat the shit out of you" is a typical Nazi gang slang. The way in which you think a typical way of the Nazis. I remember your SA sang textes once with similar phrases against Cardinal Faulhaber and all "Blacks" (=Clerics).


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Everything but people like you is Nazi, we know. In fact, nobody but you is Nazi. You are the new Nazis, that exclusively reserve freedom of opinion for themselves. You personify everything you pretend to be against.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


>


You are and will always be the "Christian" who placed a death threat on Christmas. Your charity excludes white people, fascist scum.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It is not my problem that you like to be a criminal Nazi (=public supporter of Nazi terror) and you break German laws by propagating all politicians should be murdered, all refugees should be murdered and everyone, who helps refugees, should be murdered too. That's not an opinion in Germany - that's a crime. §130 StGB => 3 month up to 5 years prison. You don't think about why such crimes exist in Germany and you do not like to leave your criminal way. But between an Islamist, a Nazi or other terrorists from whatever political direction is not any difference. You propagate continously hate and violence. This is not covered from free opinion - this is the preparation of a criminal offence. And with every word, which you say to me, you fall deeper and deeper into your own propagandistic holes, which you try to dig for others. But even if everyone would think you are an angel, you would not become an angel, illusionist. You don't try to save your soul, because you don't believe you have a soul - what sounds by the way plausible for everyone, who speaks with you. Unimaginable that the child in the manger loves you - but so it is. The child in the manger loves you. I would suggest to you not to dissapoint Jesus. Prison is not always the worst thing, what can happen - sometimes it's even a new chance.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It is my free opinion who should be "murdered". Otherwise, I could say the moon should fall on earth and your silly regime would put me inside for attempted murder in seven billion cases.
You are a silly fascist who wants to forbid others to speak. I speak out against criminals who threaten our safety, including you.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I never placed any death threat. What you see and say is the mirror of your own thoughts far from the real world. You never learned to listen - you learned only to win with words against others. But this is not imprerssing me, criminal.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


>


Das sind alles nur überteuerte Fressbuden. Reine Abzocke.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> I never placed any death threat. What you see is the mirror of your won thoughts. You never le4qanhed to speak with others - you lenaed nonjyxl ton win with words against others. But this is not imprerssing me, criminal.


This is a clear death threat:


zaangalewa said:


> You are still alive, Nazi. Do you like me to change this?



Bedrohung nach dem StGB: Definition & Strafe - Anwalt.org


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nazi - do you really think you are able to impress a German who has Jewish roots too? I need no one's wishi washi nonsense.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > I never placed any death threat. What you see is the mirror of your won thoughts. You never le4qanhed to speak with others - you lenaed nonjyxl ton win with words against others. But this is not imprerssing me, criminal.
> ...



No. This is a rhethoric question, which is here out of context. If you could understand this then it had remebered you to the fact, that you will be measured in the end with your own values. But what to measure in case of a valueless life?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are in fact a threat to Germans and Jews.

14 years old raped and murdered by Turk and Iraqi, offensive against AfD begins

Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> No. This is a rhethioric question I asked you, which is here out of context. If you coudn thisn andundretadn then ithad ermerberbd you to the fact thyt you will be meassured with your own values. But what to measure in case of a valueless life?


You wouldn´t get away with that "argument".


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Aha - the green cucumber game again. No wonder that you don't like Christmas markets. Not a big market for very old cucumbers, Nazi.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > No. This is a rhethioric question I asked you, which is here out of context. If you coudn thisn andundretadn then ithad ermerberbd you to the fact thyt you will be meassured with your own values. But what to measure in case of a valueless life?
> ...



This is not an argument, that's a very clear fact. You are only used to be a liar so you have problems in recognizing what has to do with reality and truth. I'm by the way not your baby sitter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I thought they hacked Hillary?  Can you pick a single fucking story and stick with it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Threaten my life again and you get a surprise.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Don´t be such a threat.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Hillary claim. They can hack Hillary and ain´t our adversary at the same time, by the way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Have you tried Uncle Sam´s pipe?


----------



## ESay (Dec 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Have no idea what this means. What is this?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 26, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


A crack pipe.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I never threatened anyones life. You use Nazi-propaganda and direct murderous verbal attacks against all politicians, refugees and everyone, who helps refugees. It needs only one person in the world, who makes a violent crime, because of your personal propagating influence - then you are in the category "leading terrorist". And do not think police, prosecution and judges did not learn out of the modern terror waves since 9/11/2001. Your simple arithmetic _"the enemy of my enemy is my friend, what justifies every violent nonsense, which I say"_ is perhaps an arithmetic in other nations - but not so in Germany - what you would know, if you had to do in your real life with real Germans. You are like Schroedingers prisoner. In jail and out of jail the same time. But when a policemen lifts the cover of your habitation and takes a serios look what is going on in your real life, then I'm convinced you will learn more about the penal system.

Your "surprise" is by the way for me personally totally unimportant, coward, because I'm anyway since decades on the death lists of Nazis.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 26, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


The police knows that well and you are just a mad clown for them. This is how you can be on various Nazis´ death lists without ever having been harmed. When you call the police, they will ask "who is it today?".


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Aha ... so perhaps one of your friends or relatives is a policeman and an extremist Nazi the same time. Will be interesting to find out, who this is. To be an extremist and policeman excludes each other.



> This is how you can be on various Nazis´ death lists without ever having been harmed.



That's a good question, child.



> When you call the police, they will ask "who is it today?".



Give me your name and adress and I will call them. They are very interested in people, who like to murder all politicians. Last year had happened about 1250 crimes against politicians in Germany including murder. This has to be stopped. A xenophob racist stranger had murdered for example in Istha the politician Walter Lübke. The most people think the political party AfD - a political party, which is under control from Nazis like you - is co-responsible in case of this murder. They propagate violent hate nonsense like "kill all politicians, kill all refugees and kill everyone, who helps refugees". By the way - isn't the ambassasdor of the USA Richard Grenell supporting this party? And didn't Brits support this party too?


*Anthem of the German federal state of Hesse*

_I know a land so affluent and so beautiful,
 the fields full of golden ears of corn.
 There flourish from the valley to sunny heights
 many dark, filmily forests.
 Where I as a child in mother's hand
 sat in blossoms and flowers.
 I salute thee, thou homeland, thou magnificent land.
 The heart of Germany, my thriving land Hesse.

 From the Main to the Weser, Werra and Lahn
 a land full of blooming meadows,
 Where shine the cities that we all beheld,
 are gorgeous to see in the light.
 Where I as a child in mother's hand
 sat in blossoms and flowers.
 I salute thee, thou homeland, thou magnificent land.
 The heart of Germany, my thriving land Hesse._

*in memoriam Walter Lübke*


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 27, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I found a death list. There is one single entry on it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 27, 2019)

Russia has announced that the commissioning of the new pipeline will be delayed by a year due to the US sanctions.







The Russian ship Akademik Tscherski will do the last 160 km but it has to be modified at first.

I wonder whether the Swiss company Allseas that is defaulting isn´t charged the 10 billion € plus the new additional costs.


----------

